# Paint for boilers



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats the best type of black paint to use when doing a live steam boiler. (Im assuming a black paint used on wood stoves or grills would work)? Im thinking about painting my Forney boiler all black. Is there any specialy process.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had some success with spray paints intended for barbeques and engines. both are intended for high temperature. the BBQ paint is typically flat and intended for really high temperatures the engine paint may be glossy and handles lower (but high enough) temperatures and is hot oil resistant. I found them at my local (Ace) hardware store which is a pretty well stocked one. 

I just looked through their stock and read the labels. (bring your reading glasses -- the print is fine) look for paints intended to handle higher temperatures. 

These paints need to see higher temperatures to cure properly too. they are pretty tough after they are cured.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Shawn, 
I highly recommend checking out this site. 

http://www.weavermodels.com/page7.html 

what you want is the scalecoat 1 paint. Lots of colors to choose from. Reasonable price and shipping is fast.
Follow their directions for application. If you can't put your train in an oven, a place in direct sunglight during the hottest part of a summer's day may also do the trick, but if you can slip off the parts needed to be painted, that would be ideal.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

BUT Jeremiah, 
Shawn asked for BLACK, not 'lots of colors'!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Personally, I've found any of the popular spray paints (Krylon, etc.) work very well. I've never had a need to resort to any of the so-called "high temperature" paints on any of my steamers. Assuming your boiler is already painted, I'd probably lightly scuff the paint that's there with some medium steel wool or something so the paint has a bit of "tooth" to grab onto. I do usually "bake" my finishes on my steamers in the oven (200 degrees for an hour or so) once I apply them. But on all my steamers, I've disassembled them to be painted, then reassembled. The paint holds up very well during the reassembly process--no chipping or peeling despite being banged around a bit while trying to fit parts here and there. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

go to your local auto supply store. they sell paint for car engines (about the same temperature range as a live steamer).

.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted By David Leech on 29 Jan 2012 09:35 AM 
BUT Jeremiah, 
Shawn asked for BLACK, not 'lots of colors'!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Lots of colors including Loco black on that list.










http://www.weavermodels.com/page8.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats the best type of black paint to use when doing a live steam boiler
Shawn, 

You may find the above answers confusing, because you asked a trick question. You are probably going to be painting the boiler wrapper, which covers the insulation and the actual boiler underneath. It doesn't (shouldn't) get very hot - if it does, your insulation is missing! 

If you are painting the actual boiler, then high-temp paint is desirable. On the outer wrapper, any old paint will work. 

But let me say that I painted part of the actual boiler of my EBT #12 where it is hottest (in the cab) with ordinary flat black acrylic paint from Michaels Crafts, and it shows no signs of problems (yet.)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I did the Nina boiler (directly on the boiler, no jacket) with Rustoleum spray can and it's holding up fine. Rustoleum's website says that their regular paint is good to 200 degrees F. The hi temp is good to 1000F. "Dulpi-color" brand engine paint from Autozone is good to 500F.

It "feels" (to me) like these newer paint formulas take about a month at room temperature to fully cure. I let the Nina boiler dry for 2 days then put it in the oven at 180F for about 45 minutes. The job came out very well.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Why don't you use exhaust manifold paint from your auto supply store? It will handle the actual boiler and wrappers as well and it comes in both flat and high gloss finishes too. Make sure you have very good ventilation. 

Regards, 
Will


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 29 Jan 2012 11:33 AM 

Posted By David Leech on 29 Jan 2012 09:35 AM 
BUT Jeremiah, 
Shawn asked for BLACK, not 'lots of colors'!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Lots of colors including Loco black on that list.










http://www.weavermodels.com/page8.html 

Hi Jeremiah,
Whenever something like that is said, I always remember when my brother was in art school, and I would talk about black as a colour.
He would always correct me and say that black was actually 'an absence of colour'! 
Mind you, you seem to be able to argue it both ways, but when I was young, my brother knew best.
I did have one colour of Scalecoat 1 paint that took about two weeks to finally cure.
I could never understand why, as others that I use were fine!
Also, whilst this is a 'gas' loco, so this is not really applicable, beware paint on an alcohol fired loco, as some spray paints just do not like alcohol to be spilled on them.
Krylon must be alcohol based, as it doesn't seem to like spills. 
Basically, I would do a test of whatever paint you decide to use, and them abuse it with anything that might touch it, just in case.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

The scalecoat I used on my tender top dried ok with the oven heat, but I am also careful with not getting any of the alcohol on that part of the tender (fairly easy to do when careful). 

As to your brother and color, I concur that it is indeed the absence of color. 

Shawn, you can't go wrong with any of the suggestions given. Probably what is easiest for you will also be your best choice.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are painting the actual boiler, then high-temp paint is desirable. On the outer wrapper, any old paint will work. 
I dunno. The smokebox is no cooler than the boiler (arguably hotter, especially with overzealous burners). I've never had any issues with the "regular" paint I've used on them. I used Krylon on the boiler of my my alcohol-fired Roundhouse loco, which is a pot boiler and gets quite hot since it's exposed to open flame. No issues there either. That, and I had bad luck with BBQ paint on one conversion I did. It didn't stick for nothing. I ended up scraping it off (with minimal effort), priming and coating with "regular" paint. It's held up very well since then (7 years now?) Dunno what the appeal of high-temp paint is, as I've never noticed any advantage. (Disclaimer--the high-temp paint may be less prone to discoloration, but since my locos are usually basic black, I'm not really in a position to comment on that.  ) 

I've heard good things about using self-etching primer from the auto store, but the times I've gone looking for it, the clerk at the store stared blankly at me and showed me the Krylon. (So much for "Napa Know How.") So now I just use Krylon as a matter of course. (And if you're painting an already-painted surface, the etching primer won't do you any good anyway.) 

When I'm painting a live steamer, I clean (wash of muratic acid, rinsed off with water), dry (sunlight or in oven set on "keep warm" for about 30 minutes), prime while still warmish (Krylon or ValSpar primer), bake (oven set at 200 degrees for an hour), wait a day or more, paint the top coat (Krylon or ValSpar), then bake that. Reassemble, weather, fire up, enjoy. 

Later, 

K


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I've had great success using Floquil & model masters enamels with Testors dulcotte for the finish. So far niether has bubbled or cracked and the only problem I ran into was with Valspars clear flat from Lowes. When the locomotive got hot it glossed! a quick shot of the Testors and it dulled right back to where I wanted it









Here are some pics:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.156417017790507.31757.100002666303547&type=1&l=648935d5f8

You can see in this one where it glossed:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.127719877326888.22984.100002666303547&type=1&l=0742e00e9b


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. All very good information. If I decide to paint the boiler I want to avoid taking it apart. Since its a small area of the boiler Im hoping to just tape it off and spray or paint on by hand.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have successfully brushed the paint from rattle cans for tight spots and touch up. I just spray some into a yogurt container and brush away! it comes out really well!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to brush paint, try Badger's ModelFlex paints. They're pre-thinned for airbrushes, but brush on very well, and smooth out leaving no brush strokes. I know it holds up well to boiler temperatures because I painted the raw copper boiler of my EBT mike with it. No primer needed, just make sure it's clean of grease and oil. No baking, either. 










I don't have a close-up of the cab interior handy, but I used that paint as a base coat to cover all the "evils" on my EBT #12 because it stuck and covered so well. Once the ModelFlex paint dried, I could paint my regular craft acrylics on top for weathering effects. They've held up very well to running and handling. I used their "gloss black." 

Later, 

K


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I think Im going to give the modelflex paints a try. I like the way kevines engine came out. hats what Im looking for. I jut ordered some. 
Whats the best way to remove the greese from the surface being painted?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Could try simple green diluted. I would steer clear of WD-40 myself, but others may disagree. Then again, since you won't be needing to lubricate the area you are painting, WD-40 might be just fine. You'll need to rough up the surface a bit with something after cleaning anyway so the paint adheres well.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Gun Kote maybe worth looking into. 

JM


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

what is Gun Kote?


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Developed by the US Military for use on firearms. Used by the seals....heat cured, real tough stuff. several colors! 

No, I'm not a paid spokesperson.... 

JM


----------

